# Newbie



## KMN (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

My name is Karen (age 38 nearly 39) and my husband is Barry (age 35).  We have been trying for a baby for nearly 3 years now (longest 36 months going!) and it is really reassuring to know there are people out there going through the same thing as us.

We have gone through all the tests and are awaiting the results - though my HSG x-ray didn't go too well as they couldn't insert the dye and have told me that this will now have to be done in theatre (not sure if this is good news!).  We are due to see our consultant for the first time on 6 October - so we are hoping for news which will hopefully be on the good side.  As long as we are told that we still might stand a chance of having a baby, I will take the hope however small.

I am still at the stage of being weepy and depressed especially when you have friends and families telling you they are pregnant or are proudly showing off their new off spring.  And having parents being very pleased at being grandparents but forgetting that their other child is having problems.

I hope I can be helpful to other's and reading some of the responses on this site has been to me.

Karen M (ever hopeful of becoming a mum)


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi Karen

Welcome to ff board. I am sure you will make many new freinds on here, they are a great bunch of people. I was 38 when i started my treatment, & i was 1 week short of 40 when i conceived my son, so dont let age worry you. I really hope things work out for you & dh.
All the best
Karen & Benjamin


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi karen 

welcom to ff hun wishing you all the best for test results everything crossed for you 

love lilly xxx


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Karen

I never thought I'd hear the words that we would not be able to conceive naturally and was most shocked and disappointed.  But now I'm just so happy that IVF exists and gives us a chance that we wouldn't otherwise have had.

A friend of mine was TTC for 2 years.  She went into hospital for the blue dye treatment and fell pregnant only 2 months after that.  You just never know what is around the corner.

I know exactly what you mean about friends announcing that they are pregnant.  Last year I'd say about two thirds of my friends had babies - and the other third are now due this year!  You feel so torn in being really happy for them, but also a little resentful that it's not happening for you too.

Fingers crossed for all - I'm sure everything will work out for all of us, it's just a matter of time!

BH x


----------



## Gisele (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi,

I am also new to the site - discovered last week by accident & found so many poignent messages it set me off in the office.... So I have just plucked up the courage to join in.  We have been TTC for nearly 4 years now - husband has anti-sperm antibodies, tried 4 rounds of IUI, and since then 4 lots of IVF/ICSI.  Most recent tests showed I also had high immune killer cells etc.  Last IVF on Humira, IVIG & steriods, but sadly had another Negative in July, having used up all our holiday for 2 weeks 'resting' in rainy UK!  Trying to pick up the pieces & pluck up courage to start again.  Pregnant friends everywhere - finding it very hard at the mo!

Any good success stories or words of encouragement welcome!

Gisele


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Gisele

Welcome to ff hun you have come to the right place you are not alone anymore we are all here for you i know what you mean when you say friends getting pregnant is very hard to deal with and i think we all know how that feels just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your treatment and i hope you get your dream soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## KMN (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the show of support - its really encouraging and nice not to feel so alone.

Have to visit the sister-in-law tonight who gave birth on 16 August - so not in for a fun night.  As you can imagine in-laws over the moon but seem to forget the son is still trying to get there on the baby front.  But will put on a brave front then have a good cry when I get home  .

Good luck to everyone who is going through tests etc - best wishes and luck.

Karen M


----------



## Heston26 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello all!

I'm new to this too, hadn't realised how much reading others experiences would help. I'm 35 and have been ttc since my early 20's .

Had come to the point where I thought I couldn't cope anymore as I can't accept never being able to have a family of my own.

I feel resentful of others but hate myself for it, I know how you feel.

So have finally made the decision to try IVF and have just started with egg collection due roughly week starting 13 Sept.

I am very scared and don't know how I will cope with a neg result but how do we keep stress free? Makes me laugh as you are told it is best to not worry but how can you not?!

Good luck to all those in the same situation.

Chesx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Also new to ff. It is so great to finally have someone to talk to. So far my boss is the only person I know to have gone through IVF and I think he's beginning to get irritated by my questions.
Always thought I was going to have trouble due to drugs my mum took when pregnant with me, so had some tests really early on. To my surprise they came back clear, so like fools we thought we'd wait, only to find out 4years down the line that DH had really poor sperm (sub 1mil, wrong shape and not swimming).
At least we know what the problem is hey?  So having survived the NHS waiting list we are starting the long down regulation today.  Needles - agh! 
I admit that beyond learning the basics I have been keeping my head in the sand somewhat, I only found out how they were going to retrieve the eggs last week - Ouch! I thought it would be a catheter job. Silly silly me.
On the other side I feel we have done everything to improve the chances DH has been great cutting out all the junk food caffeine and alcohol not to mention the cold showers twice a day.  While in the mean time I have also gone on a great health kick and shed nearly 3 stone in weight.  I've got so hooked on Step classes I'm thinking of still going tonight.....
Actually anyone got any advice on exercise? My nurse just said 'if it feels right do it' (she also suggested I treat migraines with a paracetamol, but only if I really need it!!!)
Off down the gym. 
Good luck everyone!
LizBeexx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Lizbee

Welcome to ff hun you have come to the right place for advice all the girls on here are wonderful just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your treatment 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Just wanted to say to everyone

WELCOME TO FFplease feel free to join us for a natter in the chat room whenever you feel like it

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## KMN (Aug 5, 2004)

Did the visiting bit last night - and managed not to cry in front of everyone (waited until I got home for that ).  All it did though was make me realise what I was missing and what I might never have!

Going on holiday in 2 weeks so hoping to put this all to the back of my mind (some hope) and hopefully come back to good news when we see the consultant on 6 October (it will be nice if he could at least tell as the tests were clear).

Its not really helping though when people tell you don't worry (easier said then done) and that maybe it wasn't meant to be.  Have you noticed that the people who always say this are the lucky ones who have children?

Good luck to all those who are starting treatment - hopefully we will join you soon.

Karen M


----------

